# Front Wheel off centre?



## canuckbiker (May 26, 2010)

Hello!

Noticed this morning that my front tire is off centre from the handlebar stem? It's also off centre between the forks? Is this normal for a bike with disc brakes? Everything spins fine, and nothing seemed weird during the ride.

Thanks!

~Andrew


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

First thing is to loosen the wheel and re center it then tighten it back up. Is the stem in line with the tire? Does the tire wobble when you spin it?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Same with me. I thought it was just my old crap generic wheelset, but I just got a new SpeedDisc wheelset, and its the same way. Its all good :thumbsup:

What kind of fork do you have?


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

Make sure the axle is fully seated in the fork dropouts. If it is, you may have an improperly dished wheel or a bent axle.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

I wouldn't look at the tire, but the rim.

The tire could be wobbly on the seating, which is not that big of a deal. Make sure to look at the fork legs and wheel alignment as well. The stem is not really a guide, as it could be off.

However, it is possible for the wheel to be off alignment, and the brakes adjusted to it as well.

Recenter the wheel, and if the brakes are rubbing, readjust that as well.


----------



## canuckbiker (May 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone,

Spun the wheel and it spins true. I actually was just at the LBS getting some cable stretch adjusted and he checked the wheel as well.

I will double check the tightness of the QR and that the axle is in the dropout properly. I noticed no issues on my ride this morning, so I will know more when I get home today.

~Andrew


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

So what exactly did he do to the front wheel? Is it still off center? Did he do something to make it so its not off center? I have the same thing with my bike, so please fill me in :thumbsup:

Andy


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

3 things could be wrong. 1. The wheel isn't seated properly in the drop outs. 2. The rim is out of true so it's wobbly. 3. The tire isn't seated on the rim.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I think there were some Rock Shox lowers recently that were causing this for some folks:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=538620&highlight=rock+shox+off+center


----------



## canuckbiker (May 26, 2010)

So, the wheel is in the dropout properly, the wheel is true....hopefully these pics might help!


----------



## canuckbiker (May 26, 2010)

jeffj said:


> I think there were some Rock Shox lowers recently that were causing this for some folks:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=538620&highlight=rock+shox+off+center


Thanks jeffj....if I have the same problem, which I think I do, I will call and see what they will do.

Thanks!

~Andrew


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a RS Recon and I have the same "issue". I doubt it could be a defect though, because if it was you wouldn't be able to get your brake caliper and rotor lined up right.


----------

